# Tips for maximizing the beauty of traditional geometry colnagos.



## donevan (Dec 19, 2008)

To be a help to colnago beginners, I want to share my learning from well-known colnago expert in Asia. Follow the tips below, and you can get the optimal beauty of Colnago frames. These tips are applied to Traditional Geometry frame, not sloping one.

Korean Colnago Guru Mr.Tuna once theorized "the law of Horizontality" for Colnago traditional frames. 

1. Traditional Geometry Colnago must fix 5 parts to be horizontal - Saddle, Toptube, Stem, Handlebar and Lever.

2. Highly recommended is 17˚ stem to make it parallel with horizontally stretched toptube. 3T, Ritchey and other companies sell 17˚ stem. 

3. Users must give careful consideration to the choice of saddle. There are Saddles whose flat part is in harmony with horizontal toptube. Fizik K:1 saddle provides optimal straightness in line with the toptube. Fizik Arione, San marco aspide carbon, San marco rever or Prologo scratch are also welcomed. 

4. The angle of handlebar&control lever must be installed in line with the toptube.

5. Forks must be trimmed. Leaving no space except stem's beginning part would be perfect.

6. Spacers must be used if they are needed. 


Please see the examples in the picture.


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

only 2 of the bikes shown are using -17deg stems.

best looking bike is pic no.1 but the levers are angled up too much... reach looks excessive.
and the bars are also angled up too much, presumably to get level tops? 

But they aren't bad guidelines........ and they are all very nice bikes!


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

I love the idea of your post but disagree with some of it and the pics chosen. 
A -17 stem is not necessary or ideal. 
Many of the saddles are not level (WTF is up with all those pics pointing down)

7. *A setback seatpost is a must on a Colnago.*

8. *low profile wheels* on a Colnago look more classic than deep carbon rims.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

If your goal is to configure your bike so it suits you in photos then so be it but I would prefer it suit my comfort first.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

This thread is ridiculous.


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

chuckice said:


> This thread is ridiculous.


Agreed. This may be the absolute dumbest thread that I have EVER happened across on this forum. 

Texbike


----------



## donevan (Dec 19, 2008)

Not all people can agree on my viewpoint.
I can understand. 

I hope you to be not serious, it's just for fun.
I just want to say, those bikes with such options looks great in my point of view.
So don't be mad...


----------



## donevan (Dec 19, 2008)

agreed, comfort is all the more important than the beauty.
There is no better option between them. It's users' choice.
These tips are just more focused on the aesthetic use.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

donevan said:


> agreed, comfort is all the more important than the beauty.
> There is no better option between them. It's users' choice.
> These tips are just more focused on the aesthetic use.



If you intend on actually riding the bike then there most certainly is a better option between the two, making it fit. If you're putting a bike together to hang on the wall...


----------



## donevan (Dec 19, 2008)

nrspeed said:


> I love the idea of your post but disagree with some of it and the pics chosen.
> A -17 stem is not necessary or ideal.
> Many of the saddles are not level (WTF is up with all those pics pointing down)
> 
> ...





definitely!
cannot agree more on your additional points.

Setback seatpost is an essential option.

Wheel choice is also important in the nago's beauty.
High-profile wheels with splendid letters could distract viewers from focusing on the frame. 
I think low-profile carbon wheels are best options, and LW wheels are also OK because they got silent font on their rim. See the pictures~


----------



## tofumann (Jun 17, 2008)

this thread is just silly.
btw, if "just for looks"-------then I think your pictures look horrible...those seat posts are way too short


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I am just a bike rider/racer. I don't understand this thread. too cerebral.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

Fignon's Barber said:


> I am just a bike rider/racer. I don't understand this thread. too cerebral.



I think its about putting the feng shui into your bicycle.


----------



## donevan (Dec 19, 2008)

Why are you so combative and sarcastic?
Is it from a sense of inferiority of something?
Is this thread that biased? Why are you so irritated?

There is nothing wrong to set the cycle like that.
Not many educated person can say like you, mate.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

> To be a help to colnago beginners, I want to share my learning from well-known *colnago expert in Asia*.


This sentence is a killer


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

smokva said:


> This sentence is a killer



I like this one:



> Not many educated person can say like you, mate.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Those are some really nice pictures donevan. Thanks for posting.

Tshirt


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

donevan said:


> Korean Colnago Guru Mr.Tuna once theorized "the law of Horizontality" for Colnago traditional frames.
> 
> 1. Traditional Geometry Colnago must fix 5 parts to be horizontal - Saddle, Toptube, Stem, Handlebar and Lever.
> 
> ...


Were you and Mr. Tuna smoking something during this conversation?


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Just ride and get your head out of your can...

PS: I have a post w/ no setback, some spacers, and don't use a 0 degree stem. I have never heard anything but "that bike is hot"


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

smokva said:


> This sentence is a killer


Don't ya love this place.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2009)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> Just ride and get your head out of your can...
> 
> PS: I have a post w/ no setback, some spacers, and don't use a 0 degree stem. I have never heard anything but "that bike is hot"


Always love the Master, especially with that paint scheme.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

donevan said:


> Why are you so combative and sarcastic?
> Is it from a sense of inferiority of something?
> Is this thread that biased? Why are you so irritated?
> 
> ...


That sounds educated.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Silly thread!

However, it might be the right thread to comment on the "Rolling Billboard" look that I see sometimes. Wheels with huge graphics are lame. Well, maybe not a full disc on a time trial rig but some of the carbon deep dish wheels with 2.5-3" high "lables" printed all around in the rim.....Lame!

When I see a bike with, for example, "Bora" or "Reynolds" or "Whatever" repeated 15 or 20 times in HUGE garish font that draws my eye to the wheel brand name...I think of Rock Racing's ugly ostentatious bikes, cars and ....riders?..I think "what an unfortunate distraction on an othewise nice bike"


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

Okay, this is an amusing thread, no doubt. Given that most posts recognize this I have to remark that if the Asian Colnago expert, Mr. Tuna, has a wife, I hope she kept her maiden name.


----------



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

donevan said:


> bs.....bs...
> 
> Korean Colnago Guru Mr.Tuna once theorized "the law of Horizontality" for Colnago traditional frames.
> 
> ...


1. Nice bikes. GREAT photos. 

2. If you get a bike to photograph...you starting this thread is totally relevant. 

But a lot of us (riders) or "beginners," as you call, actually do RIDE our bikes. Comfort > anything aesthetic. I'm not saying I would ride something like a totally uncut fork, riding with the handlebar upside down, saddle backwards and call that comfort, but what it takes to make the @$$ comfortable on the bike (setback seatpost, non-setback...who cares?) is going to make me happy. After taking care of the comfort part, then I'll maybe look at the "look" of the bike. 

My apologies for the rant but I think putting together a bike for the look of it is overseeing the bike's potential.


----------



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> *Just ride and get your head out of your can...*
> 
> PS: I have a post w/ no setback, some spacers, and don't use a 0 degree stem. I have never heard anything but "that bike is hot"


It is hot. 

I like.


----------



## mavicwheels (Oct 3, 2007)

*????????????*



simplyhankk said:


> 1. Nice bikes. GREAT photos.
> 
> 2. If you get a bike to photograph...you starting this thread is totally relevant.
> 
> ...


Obviously, you either need to consider switching to decaff or perhaps a new medication or increasing your dosage of your current regimen!


----------



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

mavicwheels said:


> Obviously, you need to consider switching to decaff



Yes, that's it. Thanks


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Whoa! Light goes on!...*



Jbartmc said:


> Okay, this is an amusing thread, no doubt. Given that most posts recognize this I have to remark that if the Asian Colnago expert, Mr. Tuna, has a wife, I hope she kept her maiden name.


 Great name for a band....."Mr. Tuna's Wife"

Now back to this important thread...


----------

